# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  نطق الهمزة في أول الكلمة

## سالم اليمان

كثيرا ما تعترضني إشكاليات حول نطق الهمزة في أول الكلام أبالضم هي أم بالفتح أم بالكسر  نحو(امش ـ ادع ـ ائتوني ـ اسلك) وغيرها 
فما ضابط  ذلك أفيدونا أثابكم الله

----------


## الاستراباذي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا باب تابع لصياغة فعل الأمر، فالمعلوم أنه إن كانت حركة عين الفعل مضمومة كانت الهمزة مضمومة ومثاله اُسْلُكْ واُدْعُ
فإن كانت حركة العين مفتوحة أو مكسورة نطقتَ الهمزة مكسورة دائماً ومثاله:اِمْشِ، واِذْهَبْ
أما ائتوني، فالهمزة الثانية الساكنة ثقلت لمجاورتها أختها المكسورة، فتسهّل ياءً وتنطق:اِيتُونِي   علماً أن الفاء من الفعل(أتى) محذوفة
وفقكم الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام الأستاذ صحيح ونضيف فقط بعض النقاط لتتضح القاعدة

1- همزة الوصل في الأفعال لا توجد إلا في الفعل الماضي والأمر وفي الماضي لا يكون إلا في الخماسي: اعتدى اقترب...الخ، والسداسي :استسقى ، استكبر ..الخ
وفي الأمر مقيد بأمر الثلاثي: اضرب ، اخرج ...الخ والخماسي: انتهوا..الخ ، والسداسي: استغفر....الخ

2-حركو البدء بهمز الوصل في الأفعال المقيسة قد تكون الكسر أو الضم
أما حركة الضم فشرطها أن يكون ثالث الفعل مضموم ضما لازما استُحفظوا، اجتُثت، ابتُلي،
قال ابن الجزري:
وابدأ بهمز الوصل من فعل يضم ....إن كان ثالث من الفعل يضم

فخرج بالضم اللازم في ثالث الفعل الذي هو شرط البدء بالضم ، الضم العارض وحينئذ يبتدأ بكسر الهمز وجوبا نحو :اقضوا ،ابنوا ،امضوا ، امشوا، ائتوا.
أما شرط البدء بالكسر فهو أن يكون ثالث الفعل مفتوحا أو مكسورا كسرا أصليا. مثل : اقرأ ، انقلب ، اهدنا...الخ

3- الفعل ائتوا عند البدء = أئتوا
فيتحول إلى مد شبيه بالبدل =إيتوا (اسمع قراءتها من أي شيخ ابتدأ بها في سورة الأحقاف (إيتوني))
ومثله أيضا : اؤتُمن ، أُؤتُمن = أُوتمن في سورة البقرة مع عدم من يبدأ بها إلا اختبارا .

4- الأسماء سواء قياسية (افتراء ، ابتغاء..الخ) أو سماعية (ابن ابنة اسم ..الخ العشر أسماء السماعية) تنطق الهمزة فيها مكسورة عند البدء بها.
والله أعلم 

ما سبق عدا رقم 3 منقول بتصرف من هداية القاري للعلامة المرصفي.

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

أستميحك أخي أن تدخل على هذا الرابط فقد وضعت قاعدة لضبط ذلك، ولكن بشرط: أن تدعو لي.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=54512

----------


## سالم اليمان

[quote=سارة بنت محمد;349940]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام الأستاذ صحيح ونضيف فقط بعض النقاط لتتضح القاعدة

1- همزة الوصل في الأفعال لا توجد إلا في الفعل الماضي والأمر وفي الماضي لا يكون إلا في الخماسي: اعتدى اقترب...الخ، والسداسي :استسقى ، استكبر ..الخ
وفي الأمر مقيد بأمر الثلاثي: اضرب ، اخرج ...الخ والخماسي: انتهوا..الخ ، والسداسي: استغفر....الخ

2-حركو البدء بهمز الوصل في الأفعال المقيسة قد تكون الكسر أو الضم
أما حركة الضم فشرطها أن يكون ثالث الفعل مضموم ضما لازما استُحفظوا، اجتُثت، ابتُلي،
قال ابن الجزري:
وابدأ بهمز الوصل من فعل يضم ....إن كان ثالث من الفعل يضم

فخرج بالضم اللازم في ثالث الفعل الذي هو شرط البدء بالضم ، الضم العارض وحينئذ يبتدأ بكسر الهمز وجوبا نحو :اقضوا ،ابنوا ،امضوا ، امشوا، ائتوا.
أما شرط البدء بالكسر فهو أن يكون ثالث الفعل مفتوحا أو مكسورا كسرا أصليا. مثل : اقرأ ، انقلب ، اهدنا...الخ

3- الفعل ائتوا عند البدء = أئتوا
فيتحول إلى مد شبيه بالبدل =إيتوا (اسمع قراءتها من أي شيخ ابتدأ بها في سورة الأحقاف (إيتوني))
ومثله أيضا : اؤتُمن ، أُؤتُمن = أُوتمن في سورة البقرة مع عدم من يبدأ بها إلا اختبارا .

quote]لقد سرتني مشاركتكي ياسارة  جعلك الله من المسرورات يوم يحزن الناس يوم الدين

----------


## شيهان رضوان

بوركت...

----------

